# concerned about splashing mollies and probably some dumb decisions



## claret (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi all,

So, I'll plead a little ignorance here, I just started cycling a ten-gallon tank two and a half weeks ago. But I have been reading a lot!

I've been cycling with two female mollies (not sure if I'll end up keeping them in the end). I've been very obsessive about the aquarium, doing 10-15% water changes every 3-4 days, making sure filter is running at its best, etc. I've had my water tested once and it was pretty fine-- 7 PH, hard water (because of my location), no ammonium, and a few nitrites (been really keeping up on the changing as a result).

My mollies lately have been sort of bucking around once in a while, splashing water. They also very occasionally rub themselves on decorations. I'm paranoid they have parasites, but I've kept them in water with aquarium salt (2 tablespoons for 10 gallons) almost the whole time I've had them. What's up with this? They do chase each other a lot, so it almost seems territorial. I also just added two pieces of driftwood, floating plants, and a few other leafy ones. I don't want parasites!!

Also, just got a yellow apple snail. I saw there were a few small, round, brown circlular things attached to the bottom of it. Could these be bad snail-eggs? Or is this what snail poop looks like?

Thanks! :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Flashing or rubbing can be different forms of parasites. Do they appear to have white looking dots or what looks like sprinkled sand/sugar on them? If so, it could be ich. Different treatment for ich, but the other stuff can be treated all at once. Flashing can also be from the water quality not being very good.

I'll wait and see what your answer is regarding ich.


----------



## claret (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I've read about itch and have been staring at them for a few days trying to tell. But one's white and the other is white with orange speckles, so it's definitely impossible to tell. They look fairly smooth on their gills and bodies, they would have to be incredibly small bumps... I could be wrong.

As for water quality, like I said, I've been diligent. I changed 15% today and they've had salt in there. They just started doing this two days ago, so I'm afraid maybe the plants I added had something.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Flashing is also a sign that the fish could be irritated by water conditions like high nitrite, which if I read correctly you said you were experiencing elevated levels of. Glad to hear you're keeping on those water changes - keep doing them! Also, please make sure to dechlorinate any water you add to the tank out of your tap as chlorine harms fish as well. A simple tap water conditioner like API Stress Coat+ or API Tap Water Conditioner will help


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

claret said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I've read about itch and have been staring at them for a few days trying to tell. But one's white and the other is white with orange speckles, so it's definitely impossible to tell. They look fairly smooth on their gills and bodies, they would have to be incredibly small bumps... I could be wrong.
> 
> As for water quality, like I said, I've been diligent. I changed 15% today and they've had salt in there. They just started doing this two days ago, so I'm afraid maybe the plants I added had something.


To spot ich on fish with colors that make it hard to see, look for it on the fins. I have a few fish that if I hadn't seen it on their fins there is no way I would have noticed. 

I have had fish flashing and had nothing wrong with my water, nor could I see anything wrong with the fish. I used Tetra parasite guard fizz tabs that I got at Petsmart. The fish stopped doing it in 5min. He way also darting around strangely - Platies usually don't dart around too much.

Not saying this is what you need to get. It would be better if you got yourself a liquid test kit and tested your water yourself. I assume your lfs is testing with strips and they are very well known for not showing the entire truth. It is always better to not rely on others testing your water.

I would up your % to 25% and watch them a few more days. If they continue to flash off of things and you still see no signs of ich, I would try the med I mentioned and see if that helps.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I have had fish flashing and had nothing wrong with my water, nor could I see anything wrong with the fish. I used Tetra parasite guard fizz tabs that I got at Petsmart. The fish stopped doing it in 5min. He way also darting around strangely - Platies usually don't dart around too much.
> 
> I would up your % to 25% and watch them a few more days. If they continue to flash off of things and you still see no signs of ich, I would try the med I mentioned and see if that helps.


+1

I had my zebra danios doing that back in the day. It was definitely parasitic because after I fed them garlic they were fine.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As a precaution,you can feed them some garlic laced food.Most fish will eat it,its super yummy to them.The wlay I do it,is finely chop a clove,place in a small plastic bowl,and add the pellets.Place the lid on,and shake it for a minute.Then feed the pellets.They gobble them right up.I am sure flakes would work too,but I dont feed flakes so not sure on that.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I just feed raw mashed up garlic. My fish hoover the stuff.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does garlic work for external parasites?


----------



## claret (Mar 12, 2011)

That's really cool about the garlic. I will definitely try that. I plan on also keeping up with the salt--I put 3/4 teaspoon for 1.25 gallon change (proud of that calculation-I am not the greatest at math ).
For the life of me I cannot see anything on the fish. So maybe they have internal parasites and their skin is a little itchy because of nitrites in the water, or maybe because of a slight PH swing after I added my driftwood. I'm thinking I want a gourami which is why I wanted to soften the water a tad.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gourami doesn't need soft water. I have well water and it's extremely hard and my Gourami has been with me for almost 7 months.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not sure if garlic works on external or not.For that,I usually treat with quICK cure.I think it can affect the biological filtration,so I only treat in a hospital tank.The main way to tell if its internal,is to look at the poo.If its thin and stringy,they have internal parasites.


----------

